# Eheim Impeller cleaning



## Cheez (Aug 30, 2008)

Is there an article or video on how to clean it. My eheim is making a buzzing noise. I've cleaned the media and everything twice this week because of decreased flow and have been shaking it around trying to get the air out but nope, hasn't got rid of the noise. I know nothing about the mechanics behind the cannister filter (which I heard is pretty simple). I pulled the plastic "rod" out of the filter head and cleaned that but how do you get to the impeller? If only everything in life came with a step by step guide with pictures.


----------



## deeda (Jun 28, 2005)

You didn't state what model you have so here are some choices.

2028 - Open this section to access the impeller.









2217 - Open this section to access the impeller. 










Hope this helps.


----------



## Cheez (Aug 30, 2008)

Wow thanks so much. I have a 2215 and that 2nd picture is what I was looking for. Question though. The piece that comes off can swivel a little bit but it can also be clipped into the plastic piece to the right of the picture. When I got the filter it was free to move. I'm assuming this should be clipped in place (when hooked up) by sliding it under that plastic piece right?


----------



## lescarpentier (Feb 2, 2008)

Cheez said:


> I'm assuming this should be clipped in place (when hooked up) by sliding it under that plastic piece right?


Yes it is important for it to be clipped in place.
Fool around with it a little and it will all make sense.

Once you have the impeller out clean the impeller and the well with an old toothbrush and also the channel where the water exits the pump.


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

Natty, I think your Eheim video needs a new chapter...


----------



## deeda (Jun 28, 2005)

Pump latch unlocked









Pump latch locked.


View attachment 773761



I've been tweaking my photos all day so here you go.


----------

